# Oer



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

See I got Rally CO-ord after me monica now have I been promoted do I get paid :lol: do I get a badge with me posh new name nuke?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi LJ, think I can answer this....

1. Sort of 

2. Are you 'avin a larf?

3. No. 

:wink:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations Jacquie

About time you came out of the woodwork and used your talents officially. If you need any help down south just yell (provided I get a Rally Coordinators Assistant badge that is).


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi PeeJay

1) How come sort of

2) Pity

3)  

Hi Gaspode

I didnt apply seems ive just got landed with it :lol:


----------

